# Angeln auf (Nord) zypern



## vermesser (22. Januar 2020)

Moin in die Runde, hat einer von euch schon mal auf Zypern geangelt? Was ist da zu erwarten, lohnt es sich, eine Spinnrute einzupacken? Ich hörte was von diversen Meerbrassenarten, Wolfsbarschen und sowas? Danke für eure Infos.


----------



## Salt (29. Januar 2020)

Moin, ich war mal in der Gegend um Paphos....auch ein bisschen erfolgreich. Ist halt das Mittelmeer, nicht ganz einfach aber durchaus lohnend.

Hast du schon Erfahrungen im Mittelmeer mit Kunstködern & zu welcher Zeit solls hin?
Dann kann ich mehr sagen was lohnt und was nicht.

Zypern hat wohl auch gute Stauseen mit Bass,  Forellen,  Hechten etc....je nach Gewässer aber da kenn ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## vermesser (10. Februar 2020)

Moin, danke für deine Antwort. Wir sind Ende Juli/ Anfang August da.

Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit dem Mittelmeer, aber mit der Ostsee, was Salzwasser betrifft. Und bin von Hause aus fast reiner Spinnangler mit Kunstködern.

Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Salt (10. Februar 2020)

Zu der Zeit kann es ganz schön heiß dort sein, was sich dann auch in der Angelei bemerkbar macht. Soll heißen, am besten ganz früh morgens,bis ca 1-2h nach Sonnenaufgang. Falls du tiefe spots findest könnte etwas mit Amberjack & Bluerunner gehen, für Mahis is es noch etwas früh und Barracuda ist in der kalten Jahreszeit leichter zu fangen. Das gilt auch für Wolfsbarsch aber wenn du ne Ecke mit Trübung und Baitfish findest und dazu noch sandgrund könnte durchaus einer beißen. An den Stränden könntest du mit Glück einen Bluefish oder sogar Leerfish fangen, letztere gerne um die Mittagszeit aber da muss man auch schauen wegen Badebetrieb......

Grundsätzlich ist am Mittelmeer jeder Fisch hart erkämpft, stell dir das wie Mefoangeln an schlechten Tagen vor. 

Tacklemäßig kommt man durchaus mit ner schweren Mefo Kombi als leichte Rute aus, dazu noch was im Bereich von echten 80g Wurfgewicht mit entsprechender Rolle für die größeren Lures und wenn es an die tieferen felsigen spots geht. 

Bei den ködern würde ich hauptsächlich auf verschiedene topwater Lures setzen, zum richtigen Shorejiggen gibt's auf Zypern nicht viele Stellen da eher flacher als 15m in wurfweite. 

Wie professionell man das ganze betreibt hängt vor allem davon ab was die bessere Hälfte mitmacht und wie leidensfähig man selbst ist


----------



## vermesser (11. Februar 2020)

Das klingt doch schon mal recht gut ;-) . Hast du Ködertips für den "schnellen Erfolg"? Von mir aus auch auf kleinere Fische. Hintergrund dabei ist folgendes: Der Lütte will natürlich auch mitangeln. Angeln ohne Fisch kann für Kinder sehr eintönig werden. Wenn man nun mit kleinen Spinnern angelt (Beispiel), fängt man dann auch kleine Barsche oder sowas?

Rutentechnisch sollte mein Plan dann aufgehen, ich habe zwei Daiwa Megaforce Travel mit 40 und 70 Gramm geplant. Das sollte halbwegs hinhauen. Was sollte ich als Tragkraft der Schnur einplanen? Reicht ein dickes Fluovorfach (0,60er) oder muss Stahl ran?

Ködertechnisch gedachte ich mich in der Hechtbox zu bedienen, sprich flachlaufende Wobbler im Weißfischdesign (sieht ja auch aus wie Sardine etc. ) , die halbwegs fliegen. Dazu vielleicht ein paar Mefoblinker/wobbler und ein paar Gummis. 

Oder sollte ich lieber noch in zwei drei "richtige" Köder investieren? Wenn ja, welche?

Das hilft auf jeden Fall schon mal weiter.

Ich werde da nicht nur angeln, aber da der Lütte auch angelt und da sich das morgens/ abends abspielt, dürfte die Holde recht tolerant sein. Wir sind auf der Ecke hier, ich sehe Felsen, einen Hafen, Sand: https://goo.gl/maps/xLaQQSQ3MvoFHXUD7 , es könnte also was gehen. 

Natürlich spielte das bei der Auswahl des Hotels überhaupt keine Rolle, so etwas würde ich *nie* tun ...


----------



## Salt (11. Februar 2020)

Ahh.....also seit ihr direkt auf der Nordseite. Die äußere Hafenmolen & die Spitze von snake island würde ich mir mal anschauen. 

Wenn du schnellen Erfolg & Spaß für dem Lütten willst, nimm lieber ne feine Barschrute und kleine gummies mit 2-5g Köpfen....damit fängt man vor allem Schriftbarsche, Brassen und diverse andere kleine Bunte Sachen. Aber gut aufpassen, fast alles hat irgendwo Stacheln oder Zähne....und wenn man ein Petermännchen erwischt & sich stechen lässt wird es richtig schmerzhaft. 
Google mal Light Rock Fishing....da gibt es viel im Netz. 

Ansonsten funktionieren Mefo Köder teilweise schon und das mit der Hecht Box könnte auch klappen, wobei ich finde das spezielle Meeresköder besser sind. Fliegen besser und laufen auch bei Brandung gut.....schau mal im Bereich der Wolfsbarschköder...aber kein Stahl, damit gibt's keine Bisse. 
40er - 60er Fluo passt gut....
Nen Popper um die 10-12cm würde ich noch einpacken & paar casting jigs um die 40g falls man bei Wind weit werfen muss.


----------



## glavoc (11. Februar 2020)

Hallo,
bis Salt sich wieder einklinkt in die Diskussion, poste ich dir mal solange meine Infos... wobei ich noch nie in GR gefischt habe und erst recht nicht in Zypern.. dennoch ist das östliche MM nicht so verschieden.. wobei GR ungleich tiefer ist, als mein Revier je sein wird^^
Hier meine Erfahrungswerte:



vermesser schrieb:


> . Hast du Ködertips für den "schnellen Erfolg"?
> 
> kleine Topwaterstickbaits (Walk the Dog), Popper, Twitchbaits, lang und schlank, Casting Jigs für alle Wasserschichten, eventl. noch Fiiish BlackMinnow oder deren Kopien... hast sogar noch Zeit, bei Aliexpress zu ordern oder auch vermutl. in den örtlichen Angelläden..
> 
> ...



dir viel Erfolg und Petri!
lg


Edit - er hat sich schon gemeldet^^


----------



## vermesser (11. Februar 2020)

Das klingt doch ganz gut. *Danke euch beiden!!! Super!!! *Casting Jigs hab ich sogar da von der Angelei auf Dorsch und Makrele in der Ostsee ;-)  und ein paar gut fliegende Oberflächenköder aus der Rapfenbox oder ggf. neu gekauft find ich mit Sicherheit auch noch. Als Rolle dachte ich an zwei Slammer, damit im Urlaub auch nix kaputt geht ;-) . Wäre ja suboptimal.

Was mich wundert ist, dass ihr so unterschiedlich starke Vorfächer fischt. Ich nutzt selbst aus drei Gründen auch für Fische ohne Zähne so starkes Zeug: Erstens ist das Zeug dann deutlich toleranter gegen Abrief, zweitens ist man damit auch bei einem Hecht, der selten, aber schon mal beim Rapfen oder Forellenangeln beißt auf der halbwegs sicheren Seite...und es erleichtert die Handlandung,, falls notwendig...einen 50er Rapfen schlenz ich daran locker hoch, ohne dass er sich ins Netz des Keschers wickelt.

Wenn ich auch noch dem Light Rock Fishing frönen möchte (oder der Lütte) , dann wären wir schon bei drei Ruten  . Ich ahne, wir brauchen einen Angelkoffer extra im Flugzeug  ...

Ach so, Kescher: Notwendig? Oder nicht?

Und was macht ihr als Hotelgäste mit möglichen Fängen? Rein setzen und gut? Oder im Hotel abliefern und genießen?


----------



## Salt (11. Februar 2020)

Zu der Rolle....Slammer ist ok, ich persönlich würde wohl zur Daiwa BG greifen....
Kescher habe ich selbst praktisch nie gebraucht, entweder hebe ich den Fisch raus oder lasse ihn mit der Welle stranden. 

Zu den Vorfächern kann ich mir das so erklären, das Glavoc & ich unterschiedliche Reviere befischen und dadurch teilweise anderes Gerät brauchen. Für Wolfsbarsch zbsp kommt man auch mit dünnen Vorfächern gut aus, bei meinen Ecken musste ich immer mit nem großen AJ oder anderen ordentlichen Pelagics rechnen, da darf das leader ruhig dicker ausfallen. 

Wegen a beißen brauchst dir eigentlich keine Sorgen zu machen, das kriegen Cuda & vor allem Bluefish gut hin, völlig egal wie dick das leader ist. Aber mit stahl gibt's wie gesagt praktisch keine Bisse. 
Das beste Vorfach für solche Situationen sind lange Köder wie zbsp Rapala Max Rap, Duo Tide Minnow oder der Jackfin Stylo. Da kommt der Fisch nicht bis ans vorfach...


----------



## glavoc (11. Februar 2020)

Richtig!
Bei mir gehen Wölfe, Stöcker, Hornhechte, kleinere  AJ bis 3 kg und seltenstd kleine Lica`s  und Little Thunnies an die KuKös.. Große AJ oder starke Blaue Fische oder gar Bluefish kommen gar nicht vor.  Daher auch feiner und leichter.
lg


----------



## afbaumgartner (12. Februar 2020)

Juli, August Zypern...
Ok, keine gute Zeit zum Spinnfischen, Wassertemperaturen von 26°C und mehr. Das bedeutet Sauerstoffuntersättigung im Flachen.
Zypern war ich noch nie, aber im Süden Kretas vor Jahren und ständig in GR. Die Verhältnisse und Arten im östlichen Becken sind ähnlich.
Für den Junior wäre vielleicht tatsächlich ne Barschrute mit Finesse-Rigs und Seeringelwurmstücken statt Gummi ne Sache. Tagsüber gibt das in Bereichen mit Struktur Lippfische- wovon es ne bunte Vielfalt gibt-, Schrift- und Sägebarsche und das eine oder andere Kroppzeug.
Ne andere erfolgversprechende Methode ist schlichtes Posenangeln mit Anfüttern - Zielfische v.a. Brandbrassen und andere Meerbrassen..
Köder (Maden, Würmer etc) gibt es in den lokalen Tackleshops. Anfutter (Malagra) machst du aus Brot,Sardinen und Käse.
Leider muss man sagen, dass Zypern wirklich extrem unter der Kugelfischinvasion leidet.
Christoforos Zavras, der einen guten griechischen Youtubekanal (Heavy Casting vor allem) betreibt, war letzten Herbst auf Zypern, um die Zustände zu dokumentieren: 



Nach Aussage der Fischer dort entgehst du den Kugelfischen nur bei völlig finsterer Nacht oder aber sehr tief.
Wobei wir mit dem Stichwort "tief" noch ne Alternative hätten: Mietet euch ein Boot und versucht es mal ab 50m Tiefe z.B. mit 80g Birnenblei und 1m 0,30er Vorfach mit Haken 1 oder 1/0 und Kalmarstreifen; alternativ mit Makrelen bzw. Heringsvorfächern.


----------



## pulpot (12. Februar 2020)

vermesser schrieb:


> Das klingt doch schon mal recht gut ;-) . Hast du Ködertips für den "schnellen Erfolg"? Von mir aus auch auf kleinere Fische. Hintergrund dabei ist folgendes: Der Lütte will natürlich auch mitangeln. Angeln ohne Fisch kann für Kinder sehr eintönig werden. Wenn man nun mit kleinen Spinnern angelt (Beispiel), fängt man dann auch kleine Barsche oder sowas?



Wie alt ist denn der Lütte? In Kroatien liebt es meine Tochter seit sie 7 ist, abends mit mir und ihrer 5m Stippe an die Mole zu gehen und Brandbrassen zu angeln. Als Köder nehmen wir immer Mais (nur 1 Korn anködern und Haken muss komplett verschwunden sein, am besten braune GAMAKATSU LS-2210 an dünnen langen FC-Vorfach mit möglichst kleiner Pose) mit häufigen Anfüttern gibt es meist Biss an Biss und trotz vieler Fehlbisse haben wir immer 3-4 Fische in oft sogar grillbaren Größen. Papa muss natürlich anködern und abhaken. Und wenn ihre Konzentration nachlässt, füttert sie die Dose leer (man sieht die Fische im klaren Wasser) und ich angele noch so lange wie Mais da ist. Das ist entspannter als wenn sie Spinnangeln würde und ich ständig ihren Tüdel lösen müsste.


----------



## vermesser (13. Februar 2020)

Der Lütte ist bis dahin 12 und geübter Angler. Ich werde aber dafür sorgen, dass er auch ein paar Posen oder so einpackt ;-) .

Die von dir beschriebene Option gefällt mir sehr gut für die Kleine (8), die auch immer gern mit den großen angeln will ;-) .

Super, vielen herzlichen Dank.


----------



## vermesser (13. Februar 2020)

afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Nach Aussage der Fischer dort entgehst du den Kugelfischen nur bei völlig finsterer Nacht oder aber sehr tief.
> Wobei wir mit dem Stichwort "tief" noch ne Alternative hätten: Mietet euch ein Boot und versucht es mal ab 50m Tiefe z.B. mit 80g Birnenblei und 1m 0,30er Vorfach mit Haken 1 oder 1/0 und Kalmarstreifen; alternativ mit Makrelen bzw. Heringsvorfächern.



Warum sollte ich denen entgehen *wollen? *Mir ist klar, dass das keine einheimische Art ist und dass das gradezu eine Invasion ist. Aber wenn die beißen und für ein kurzweiliges Angeln sorgen, wäre ich jetzt nicht böse ;-) . Ich würde mich nur nicht darauf verlassen, dass der Fugo-Koch qualifiziert ist   und dementsprechend auf den Genuss des Fanges verzichten. Beim Anfassen sind die ja meines Wissens nach nicht giftig?


----------



## afbaumgartner (13. Februar 2020)

Naja, es wird erwartet, dass du die alle entnimmst, abschlägst und entsorgst. Sie beißen sicherlich, und zwar Stücke aus Blechdosen 
Also einfach keinen Finger hin halten.
Nebenbei sind auch Rotfeuerfische weit verbreitet. Die sind immerhin was für die Küche.


----------



## vermesser (13. Februar 2020)

afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Naja, es wird erwartet, dass du die alle entnimmst, abschlägst und entsorgst. Sie beißen sicherlich, und zwar Stücke aus Blechdosen
> Also einfach keinen Finger hin halten.
> Nebenbei sind auch Rotfeuerfische weit verbreitet. Die sind immerhin was für die Küche.



Was bitte??? Die beißen Blech durch???


----------



## Salt (13. Februar 2020)

Joa....können die! 
Und nen Bluefish oder Barracuda will auch niemand an der Hand hängen haben

Wie gesagt, fast alles im Meer kann beißen oder hat irgendwo Stacheln, selbst die Brassen.


----------



## nilsie68 (26. Februar 2020)

Ja,.......aber halb so wild,.,.......nur aufpassen...dann passt es schon


----------

